# Epos - Eposnow vs anything else?



## PelerinTea (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi - I was wondering if anyone has any opinions of POS and EPOS.

We're taking over a small tearoom (52 covers) and want to start as we mean to go on. I'm currently researching point of sale kit.

I've been looking at EposNow - they have an all-in starter kit for £279 - with £39/month for their software and £19/month for card services.

Does anyone have any views on them? Would it make more sense to go with something like iZettle or even a standard POS?

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Marc


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think for a small tearoom buy a POS system outright...you don't need a lot of bells and whistles for one site and presumably 1 till


----------



## PelerinTea (Jun 14, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> I think for a small tearoom buy a POS system outright...you don't need a lot of bells and whistles for one site and presumably 1 till


 I guess the trade off is the VAT and accounts stuff - am I right in thinking that a more traditional POS requires more work from a book keeping and stock management perspective


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I was on the board of a 120 shop operation back in the day and we had some of the first EPOS systems that were graphical (windows based in fact). Each shop had up to 7 till points and a lot of sales data was captured. The functionality required from a small cafe is a single standalone till system that will do all the basics for you and provide limited analysis. If you buy outright for £300 ish, then you won't have monthly fees. You can always load the data into a database package in the unlikely event you need more analysis than the system would provide.

Any decent POS will deal with stock and VAT etc..


----------



## PelerinTea (Jun 14, 2021)

Good advice. Thanks.


----------

